# Very impressed with a Jetta that just left the shop.



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

We just finished a few modifications to a Jetta 2.5L we had here at USP Motorsports, and I just have to give credit where its deserved. Maybe it will help with some of your decisions on modifications as well. We installed a Carbonio intake, AWE cat-back exhaust, USP Motorsports test-pipe, and APR tune. First off, the car sounded amazing.. We've done a lot of these mods independently from each other on 2.5's, but this combination really caught my attention. It blew the 2.0T sound of the water. After driving, I would say the power and throttle response increased a lot more then I had expected. Definite gains present. I only wish the customer wanted to dyno it!! That's all.
Cheers!


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Very impressed with a Jetta that just left the shop. ([email protected])*

with all the parts installed how would you say the car would hold up against a stock 2.0t.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Very impressed with a Jetta that just left the shop. ([email protected])*

Yeah I had that same setup for a little while minus the APR tune. But I switched intakes. And yes the sound is awesome. 

And as for racing a stock 2.0T, the 2.5 will still get beat.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Very impressed with a Jetta that just left the shop. (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Yeah I had that same setup for a little while minus the APR tune. But I switched intakes. And yes the sound is awesome. 

And as for racing a stock 2.0T, the 2.5 will still get beat.

I don't know man.. I think it would be a good race.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Is there any way you could post or e-mail me more pictures of the exhaust from the rear of the vehicle? I've seen the pics on your website, but to me, it looks like the exhaust sticks out way too much. More pictures would help me decide whether I want this or another cat-back exhaust system. 
Thanks,
- Jeremy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_Is there any way you could post or e-mail me more pictures of the exhaust from the rear of the vehicle? I've seen the pics on your website, but to me, it looks like the exhaust sticks out way too much. More pictures would help me decide whether I want this or another cat-back exhaust system. 
Thanks,
- Jeremy.

I really should have taken a pic of it. He will be back soon for the ECS quickspool lightweight pulley, so I will take some pics then. It looks really good, sat perfectly centered. I definitely didn't think it stuck out too far.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_Is there any way you could post or e-mail me more pictures of the exhaust from the rear of the vehicle? I've seen the pics on your website, but to me, it looks like the exhaust sticks out way too much. More pictures would help me decide whether I want this or another cat-back exhaust system. 
Thanks,
- Jeremy.

Customer was back for an oil change today.. got some pics!!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have close to the same setup as the customers car.
Carbonio CAI, Magnaflow catback, ECS lightweight pulley, C2 software(currently, GIAC previous)... and my fav mod USP testpipe.. 
VIDS:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...69354
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...tream/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHAcugLoWDI
Thank you USP!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like my car..
you guys had it a while back. we put the EJ headers on.
anyways, tell the guy to go to the tuesday's meet at fort lauderdale.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

What wheels are on that Jetta?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I love Jettas


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. That looks great on the Jetta!
- Jeremy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWShocker* »_What wheels are on that Jetta? 

Not sure the brand. They look similar to OZ Ultraleggera's.

_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_Thanks for the pics. That looks great on the Jetta!
- Jeremy.

No problem!


----------



## USPjetta2.5 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey jeff, its spencer, ima have to bring the car in, seems like the driver side is lower than the passanger side, and i believe the exhaust is rattling against the back, ill be bringing it in on wed.


----------



## dqnk420 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (USPjetta2.5)*

is there a bad drone in highway with AWE exhaust and USP test pipe combo?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (dqnk420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USPjetta2.5* »_Hey jeff, its spencer, ima have to bring the car in, seems like the driver side is lower than the passanger side, and i believe the exhaust is rattling against the back, ill be bringing it in on wed.

Ok cool, PM sent









_Quote, originally posted by *dqnk420* »_is there a bad drone in highway with AWE exhaust and USP test pipe combo?

Not that I heard when driving the car. Maybe Spencer can chime in on that one for a second opinion.


----------



## USPjetta2.5 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No not a bad drone at all, just when you push down the gas up to 80mph you will hear the exhaust of course, but not bad at all, sounds nice and quiet when cruzin. Would highly suggest getting the combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (USPjetta2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USPjetta2.5* »_No not a bad drone at all, just when you push down the gas up to 80mph you will hear the exhaust of course, but not bad at all, sounds nice and quiet when cruzin. Would highly suggest getting the combo.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i take it the test pipe can also be used with headers correct?? and then get a flash for the lack of cat. .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_i take it the test pipe can also be used with headers correct?? and then get a flash for the lack of cat. . 

Yes, our test-pipe can be used in conjunction with any headers intended to mate up with the factory mid-pipe.


----------



## USPjetta2.5 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Jeff, what kind of headers are available for my car? Let me kno!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (USPjetta2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USPjetta2.5* »_Hey Jeff, what kind of headers are available for my car? Let me kno!

Save for the turbo kit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

save for the turbo.
headers are 1000. evoms


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Finally got the video up!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

bump for the video!! :beer:


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice vid, I have the same mods except for the testpipe (which I'm going to order by the fall) and its good to hear how it sounds


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

How much of a difference does the test pipe make? Does it mess up any warranties? What needs to be cut?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Wow. As I said before I have the same setup and I giggled a little while watching the video. Get a video of that thing in a tunnel, it'll change your life hahaha. :thumbup: car sounds sexy.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Earlskey said:


> How much of a difference does the test pipe make? Does it mess up any warranties? What needs to be cut?


Big difference in sound and power delivery, wave bye bye to the warranty, and no cutting at all it's a simple bolt on.

The warranty is no biggie, if you run into problems just throw the cat back on and they'll never know.


Sorry for two posts


----------

